
Bay Area unemployment rates fall to lowest in 15 years - MilnerRoute
http://www.siliconvalley.com/2016/12/16/south-bay-jobs-surge-east-bay-slumps/
======
DrScump
They aren't showing the regional true (U-6) unemployment rates, just the
cooked number that excludes "discouraged workers". Even the Data Tools on
bls.gov don't provide access to the regional rates that I can find
(corrections welcome).

 _Why this distinction is important_ : the gap between the U-3 and U-6 rates
has grown by roughly 200-250% during the Obama administration[0]. That smells
like cooked numbers.

[0] [http://unemploymentdata.com/current-u6-unemployment-
rate/](http://unemploymentdata.com/current-u6-unemployment-rate/)

